# Ligandrol liquid /pills



## Sox (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi

can anyone help with some advice on SARMS please?

i was going to start my first cycle of var, but after following some advice given to me on this site by members I have decided to try SARMS instead, as this is better for females ... thank you in advance

im looking for a reliable source for ligandrol liquid or 2.5mg pills and ostarine 10mg liquid or pills

I can only find recommended sites in the USA and obviously could face hefty shipping and custom charges

any help is greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Predator nutrition possibly. They do (or did) sell sarms. I don't know much about them other than they probably aren't any safer, or worse for your health depending on how you look at it than more conventional steroids. It seems to me that they are a bit like "legal highs" but the government haven't got round to banning them yet.


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

As @Sasnak has pointed out:

Predator nutrition

Or

Umbrella research

Is another good one.


----------



## Sox (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks for the advice, I thought umbrella were in the states ?


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

Sox said:


> Thanks for the advice, I thought umbrella were in the states ?


 I believe they are based in the UK.

Their website is www.urcl.co.UK


----------



## Sox (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks I've found them much appreciated, it's umbrella labs are USA base


----------



## DavidAddy (Jul 2, 2020)

Enhancetech is another one not USA based if you're still searching, so not so hefty shipping cost. Their website is www.enhancetech.eu


----------



## Sox (Jul 14, 2020)

DavidAddy said:


> Enhancetech is another one not USA based if you're still searching, so not so hefty shipping cost. Their website is www.enhancetech.eu


 Thanks so much , much appreciated


----------



## Sox (Jul 14, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your replies


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

just did my 1st sarms cycle of rad140.

https://sarmsstore.co.uk

good to go.

Please remove mods if not allowed.


----------



## Sox (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks , greatly appreciated, it's a minefield out there and all this info helps immensely


----------



## jehnsen88 (Jul 2, 2020)

DavidAddy said:


> Enhancetech is another one not USA based if you're still searching, so not so hefty shipping cost. Their website is www.enhancetech.eu


 Aye I recently placed an order for Cardarine and Ostarine from then. Anxious to test them already


----------



## Sox (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks I'll take a look much appreciated


----------

